# ATI 5000 Series



## Trickedoutstz (Apr 14, 2008)

So ATI released the 5000 series yesterday. I've never been satisfied with my video cards, and was wondering if investing in such a new technology would be worth it? Should I wait a few weeks or months to see if the new hardware is worth the risk? 
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1556090/amd-launches-radeon-hd-5850-5870
Here's some detailed release specifications above, as well as the link to the newegg page below.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150443&cm_re=5870-_-14-150-443-_-Product

Basically, what's every ones take on this new product? Especially for someone in the market for cutting edge technology. Should I perhaps wait for something a bit "better" or go for something out now?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

they'll be decent cards but I have never liked ATi support and their drivers so I always stick with Nvidia.

It all depends on what you want to do.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Give it 2 months at least to have the bugs worked out and the price to drop.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Agree with wrench97. Give it some time for the "got to have it now" folks to do the real world testing.
I do use some ATI cards but I certainly have to echo greenbrucelee's sentiments regarding their flaky drivers.


----------



## Trickedoutstz (Apr 14, 2008)

That's probably what I will do. Most of my hardware is amd and I've had a good experience with ati cards in the past. I just needed some good feedback, thanks :]


----------



## Trickedoutstz (Apr 14, 2008)

Just to add another question really quick. It's been awhile since I've actually purchased an ATI card. Whenever the 9800 Pro came out. Haha. What's considered top tier for board makers?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sapphire and PowerColor are the ones we recommend most. Asus and Gigabyte are good as well. XFX, HIS, and MSI will do but their support isn't that great. Avoid VisionTek and Biostar like the plague.


----------

